# 2011 Routan engine problem - died when coming to a stop light.



## drumsticks (Mar 27, 2007)

Hello, 
I am reaching out here with still limited knowledge regarding the issue of this van. My in-laws own this van and they told me that when they came to a stop light, the vehicle completely died. They had it towed to a dealership to have it fixed, but the dealership mentioned something to them about the injectors being a problem. Then later, they said the engine is bad and that they would have to replace the entire engine. I know that they change the oil regularly in this vehicle and they said, other than changing the battery, they have not needed to change anything else on this vehicle since they bought it new. The battery is about 6 months old, so it is reasonably new as well. They are thinking to sell it as it is based on the dealership diagnostics. I'm not sold entirely on what they said, because telling me it's the engine and nothing more seems way too vague of a response. Would any of you gurus know if this issue is typical for these vehicles to happen or if there is anything in particular that I can check to see what is bad or causing this problem?
I would like for my in-laws not to have to sell this vehicle for $300, if there is actually something that I can do to fix it vs having to pay for an entirely new engine. I wish I had more details for you, but this is all of the information that I was able to get out of my in-laws, as they are not very technical when it comes to vehicles repairs. 

Thank you very much for any input! 
- Ryan


----------



## RollingRoutan (Jun 4, 2018)

Is 2011 when they switched over to the 3.6 VVT engine? You'd have better luck at a Chrysler van specific forum IMO. Only catastrophic issue I'm aware of on these is the 4.0 engine timing belt failures if not replaced along with the water pump. 

Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


----------

